

The next Fukushima in USA? - malesniak
http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/76471,news-comment,news-politics,alexander-cockburn-another-fukushima-in-america-not-if-but-when
I am not a geologist, but I wonder how the infamous ring-of-fire will impact nuclear plants in California? And what of major fault-lines that are less well-known but have been incredibly destructive in the past (isn't there a myth about the mississippi river)?
======
dnautics
One thing to keep in mind is that the Fukushima reactors are _old_.

Nobody is really talking about the Onagawa reactors, which are actually more
modern, and closer, to the epicenter than Fukushima.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onagawa_Nuclear_Power_Plant>

